# Long Gun Forums



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have been looking through shotgun and rifle forums. But I haven't found one I like as well as this one for hand guns. Any recommendations for great long gun forums?

They must have someone as fun to read as Steve1911


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

many rifle forums are themed model specific. like AR15.com is for AR's, AK-47.net is for AK's, Perfectunion.com caters to the Mini-14 crowd, and so on so forth.

i personally hang out over at The Guns Network LLC ~ Discussion Forums mostly. another general purpose board would be Gunco.net - Online Firearm Community


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For long range shooting I like:

Sniper Central
Sniper's Hide

Both sites are great if your into bolt action long range shooting.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

How long a shot are we talkin...?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I still haven't found a good one. AR-15.com is a little too deep. Good resources for links and FAQs. But I did find a very nice SW M&P for below MSRP.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I think it is best to join a forum that is based directly about a weapon you want to know more about so that you can lean more about that weapon type from people who are passionate about it.

I also read on M14 Forum - M14 Forum for M14 M1A Rifles It is very good for my interest.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check out M4Carbine.net


----------

